# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Per ata qe na harrojn ......keshtu si per qef

## shtrigaa

Ne dasmen tende do te vij patjeter, por jo si dasmor por si plage e vjeter, 
Do te ulem i vetmuar ne nje tavoline, dhe per fatin tim do te ngreh dolline, 
Dhe i pa ftuar ne dasmen tende do te vij, i strukur i lodhur si nje zog pa fole do te rri, 
e me lotet e mi do te pi e do te dehem, 
do ta bej per ty e jo se do te defrehem. 
Ne qofte se pa dashuri do me shohesh,  mos mu afro nuk dua te me njohe
do ta kuptosh ne heshtje kete urim,  e une do te qaj prape, por per fatin tim. 
E ne qoftese i bukur do te te dukemperseri,  mos ma thuaj nuk dua ta dij. 
Tani te pakten ke pakez meshir,  po te lutem femis se pare veja emrin dashurise se vrar!!! 
Te dua por edhe dua te te harroj,  sepse me ke lenduar shum 
DHE KETE NUK E HARROJ!!!!! 

@E

----------


## EDUARDI

na harojne sepse kur dikujt i beson i fal shpirtin i fal jeten tende dhe je i ose e sinqerte,
ti ke te drejte dhe un te them kete qe ti e ke sjell ktu e kam perjetu vet dhe me ka lenduar shum por zoti ehste i madh dhe ai shef cdoi njeri ne bote
prandaj tu them vetem dicka un kam vuj ne kete jete nga ana shpirterore dhe kam frike te besoj me si me pare 
po  aman te duash dike me shpirt dhe ta harosh ne harese te kalosh i kohe te gjate ehste krim dhe krimi te vret
kaq kisha do sjell heren tjeter me shum  gjera interesante ktu ne kete teme pse jo dhe historine e jetes sime qe ehste shum prekese 
mirupafshim dhe qofshi sa me te lumtur 
nga Edi

----------


## Cuni_24

Dicka eshte e drejt.........
Nje femer ska te drejt te luaj me dashurine.........!

----------


## EDUARDI

para ca kohesh kam qen i dashuruar me nje vajze qe jeton jasht shtetit tone shqiptar,
nejse me pak fjale nje histori qe se di sa do ju terheq po ja u them pak shkurt

E doja ate vajze me shpirt i fala cdo gje por vjen nje dite qe ajo vajze do vinte ne shqiperi enkas per mua dhe pas kaqw kohe qe kalum e prisja ate dite me lot ne sy nga gezimi,
po ja me ne fund ajo vajze me mer ne telefon dhe me thot edi zemer neser me ke aty ne krahet e tu mezi po pres 
dhe un i besova pse sepse ajo me ka  tregu jeten e saj me ka tregu sekretet qe man nje zemer brenda vetes ajo mi besoj mua po pse?
sepse ajo me donte dhe un e doja ,por dita vjen afron dhe kur arin ne tr me mer ne tel e me thot shpirt jam ne tr mezi po pres te te degjoja zerin tend u cmenda qen  fjalet e saj por  qen fjale boshe qen fjale tradhtie
dhe vjen dita qe ne dt 25 dhjetor ajo vajze qe ne tirane dhe me shpresen qe ne dt 30 nje dite para vitit te ri do ishim te dy bashke te dashuruar ashtu si kemi qen per kete kohe qe kaludhe deri ne dt 30 ne flisnim ne tel pa pushim ku i thonim njeri tjetrit me fjale qe te dua me shpirt te dua me shum se jeten time,
poo me e bukura fjale qe se me tha o zemer te kam blere nje kostum dhurate ,por ai kostum sqe blere qe te vishja e ta gezoja ne pranine e saj por ai kostum qe blere per ta veshur diten e vdekjes sepse kjo ngeli dhe kur ja thash asaj qe ate dhurate qe me ke bler do ta vesh per ne parajse fjalet e saj qen mos edi mos me bej te vuaj ,por jo aspak se per te vuajtur vuaj un dhe jo ti shpresoj qe ajo ta lexoj kete  teme qe ka hap shoqja ime duke ditur historin e jetes sime  deri diku sepse vazhdon me gjate po sdua  qe ju te merziteni,
kjo deri diku ehste nje histori e perjetuar po qe vazhdon me tej

flm per durimin tuaj

----------


## EDUARDI

nga erdhi dashuria -ajo erdhi nga larg

Nga erdhe ti moj e dashur nga erdhe qe ste pashe,syte e mi po me bejne apo ne dashuri me ty rashe,as qe e prita kete ndodhi nga pike nga erdhe ti nuk po mundem te di nga me erdhi kjo dashuri,ne zemren time u ngjallen emocione kur ty aty prane meje ste pashe se si djelli ka dhe une nje zjarr ne zemer dhe askush smund ta shuaj, kam frike se ti po digjesh se brenda po te ruaj te prita po ti sme erdhe nga mbrapa,do doja sikur ne befasi te me vije te  te kem afer te te ndjej nje dashuri qe e ka te then  zoti ne duar a te mbaj a te leshoj pergjithmone dhe nga zemra nuk mundem te te ndaj

----------


## EDUARDI

shtriga dua te te them flm me shpirt per kete qe ke hudh ketu po mos ishe ti do e maja kete merzitje brenda vetes flm shum 
o ju vajza duhen ta dini 
DASHURIA NUK EHSTE LOJE QE JU TE LUANI ME ATE

----------


## EDUARDI

Kur u dashurova me ty ne ishim larg
dhe kurr se kam besuar qe egziston ndarja jon 
ne takimin e pare do doja te me thoje duke buzeqeshur 
kthehu o i dashur te shoh si je veshur 
per fat te keq un isha i veshur me kostum te zi 
por me fjale te embela te shpreha shume dashuri 

ne takimin e fundit do doja te me thoje  me lote ne sy 
me perqafo o i dashur se di kur do te te shoh me ty 
por nje telefonate nga  shoqja qe shum shpejt  erdhi, ishte ora 10 
ku ajo ne ate telefon me kishe lene  keto fjal"E DASHURA JOTE EDI TKA VDEK" 

kur i shoh te tjeret duke qa per ty e  dashur
zemra gjaku me mpihet dhe qaj me lote ne sy 
s'kisha besuar o zot se do me thot shoqja jote e
vjeter mos mendo per ate vajze  por gjej nje tjeter 

s'dua askend o zot s'dua asnje vajze tjeter per bese 
masi  ajo shkoj edhe un per ate do te vdes 
kur te pysin te tjeret pse vdiq ajo dashuri ne rini 
thuaj qe do vdes dhe un i dashuri i saj sepse smunda te jetoj pa ate ne 
NE VETMI...

----------


## Kleidi

Kush Lun me dashurine e vrafte zoti {pervec meje :P } se dashuria eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte ne kete jete te felliqur ...

----------


## EDUARDI

eh fjala Dashuri 

Dashuri nuk thuhet kot 
sepse ajo per mua vazhdoj me shum puthje 
por ne fund mbaroj me

LOT

----------


## shtrigaa

Prap te dua


Larte ne qiell nje balone
Duket sikur po ma ben me sy
Eshte e bukur porsi hene
Por me e bukur je ti.

Mendja ime rrin mes qiejsh
Dhe mendon gjat per ty
Dhe sikur te dashurohesha proj yjesh
Prap, vec teje szgjidhja njeri.

Sepse ti me sjell mua jeten
Se ti per mua je vet rinia
Ndaj  vec teje sdua tjeter
Per ty vershojne ndjenjat e mia.

Une prap ty te dua
Dhe do te te dua gjithnje
Dhe pse ndoshta ti per mua
Sot nuk ndien asnje gje.

Dhe ndoshta ne jeten tende
Ka hyre njeri tjeter
Une prap ty te kam ndermendje
Per ty do mendoj gjithe jeten.

Ndoshta ti gjithe jeten tende
Nuk do ndiesh asgje per mua
Une prap ty te kam nder mendje
Dhe vec teje tjeter sdua.



ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## EDUARDI

Kur Ti E Dashur Te Martohesh Un Ne Dasem Do Te Vi  Ti E Veshur Me Te Bardha Ndersa Un Me Kostum Te Zi 
A E Di Se Cdo Te Te Them!
Do Te Te Them  Qe Dashurine Qe Ke Ruaje Sa Te Mundesh Afroje Dhe Me Te Puthura Dhe Pa Lot Ne Sy Shoqeroje

----------


## Evi_pogradecari

Shtriga .  poezia eshte shume e bukur .
te pergezoj nga Hip-Hop  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eri1979

Edi une mendoj se sduhet te besh kshu dhe ti japesh nje arsye Historise
 kane ndodhur historira te tilla ( edhe me keq), e vetmja gje qe ngelet ne te ardhemen eshte se bohesh me i forte!                        Nqse vete jeta eshte Loje, atehere dashuria ngelet te jete pjese e Lojes!

----------


## EDUARDI

jeta kshu ehste jeta disa qeshin e gezojne disa qajn e vajtojne

----------


## ChuChu

Uh, jeta vazhdon. Ka me shume se nje kapak per cdo tenxhere   :i qetë:

----------


## Poeti

Shtriga,
Më pëlqeu poezia yte inicuese në këtë temë, të përgëzoj.
Ja një kontribut imi i vogël

      SHPRESA

Eja ti tek unë, se më vret vetmia
Mos më le të vdes në ëndrrat e mia,
Jepi kësaj zemre së paku një shpresë
Të të kem ty pranë, paskëtaj të vdesë!

----------


## shtrigaa

eh te me falni cuna po ndodhi nje keq kuptim poezia qe hap temen eshte e shkruar nga shoku im EDUARDI.
poezia prap te dua eshte nga une.

----------


## EDUARDI

aspak shtriga je ti ajo qe me bere te futem ktu ne forum dhe kjo te takon ty motra

te puth fort vellai jot Eduardi

----------


## EDUARDI

SONTE


Sonte perënditë  do të vdesin, 
në ekzilin e dashurive të tyre
Apostujt, mbi gjymtyrë qirinjsh,
                       mëkatarë për një puthje do jenë martirë.


Sonte, perënditë,
në sekse do të dehen,
e sërishmi botës do t`i sjellin nudizmin.
Eh  sa vonë,
                        po zgjohen shpitrat heretikë që dashuruan,
                                                                               ashtu të zjarrtë, 
                                                  të ngulçtë, të epshtë,



në panteonet e kohëra të thinjura,
                                      nga vetëvrasja naive.
Sonte, thirrja ime për hyjnitë
                                të zgjohen nga bustet e akullta,
                                                                           zbathur të puthen
                                                                        nën ndezjen e yjeve të zjarrta.
Sonte,
        dhe unë qenkam perëndi e paputhur.

----------


## EDUARDI

VARGONJ   FATESH



O njeri, 
           zgjohu nga skllavëria e fatit tënd, 
dhe duart  zgjat drejt hënës së shkërmoqur në
                                                copa dielli të djegur.
Do ngrohesh në zjarrin e bukur në mugëtirën
                                                            e një agimi të përgjumur
                                                                   nga dehja e epshit të vonë.
O njeri,
          lumturia pasaportë e vjetër
                              në xhepin me astar të mykur
                            që udhëton kontrabandë me hapin e kohës, 
                                          përtej hekurave ndeshesh me veten,
                                        i mundur nga luani i  zemë rimit  tënd.
                         S`kemi faj.
                                      Jemi pjellë e djallit,
që lakmojmë panteonin e Zotit,
                                                 por jemi të vonuar.
Duhet ta  çlirojmë fatin nga vargonjtë e ndryshkur
                                                            të kotësisë tonë,
                                      në pritje të një perëndie tjetër.
Pse të mos jemi ne perëndia e shpirtit tonë 
                                                                      të lirë ?

----------

